# cups erzwingt USE = gnutls

## Erdie

Hi,

cups fordert von mir, das gnutls useflag zu aktivieren. Das hat auch Auswirkungen auf wpa_supplicant usw. kann mir einer sagen, was ich mir da genau einhandle? Bisher lief alles gut ohne gnutls und nach meinen Erfahrungen bringen neue Dinge meistens neue Fehler. Wozu brauche ich gnutls? Kann man empfehlen, es global zu aktivieren?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

cups mit gnutls ist bei mir durch seamonkey oder firefox (cups Useflag ist global gesetzt) erzwungen worden. Ich hab dann nur cups mit gnutls übersetzen lassen und das Useflag nicht global gesetzt. Alternativ kann man versuchen firefox, seamonkey etc. ohne cups Useflag zu übersetzen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob's dann Probleme beim Drucken gibt.

Viele Grüße

PS: gnutls ist die GNU Implementierung von TLS aka SSL (siehe hier http://www.gnu.org/software/gnutls/ und hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security). Sollte also nix Schlimmes sein.

----------

## toralf

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Ich hab dann nur cups mit gnutls übersetzen lassen und das Useflag nicht global gesetzt.

 ...was bei mir hierzu führt https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336752

----------

## Erdie

Also bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.6 [4.8.4] USE="-debug" 1,175 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.7 [3.12.6-r1] USE="-utils" 5,799 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-games/libggz-0.0.14.1  USE="gnutls* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.14b  464 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/neon-0.29.3  USE="gnutls* nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -kerberos -libproxy -pkcs11" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.10  USE="dbus gnutls* qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -madwifi (-ps3) -wps" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.23  USE="berkdb crypt gnutls* ipv6 minimal perl sasl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 0 kB                                                                                                                                                              

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2  USE="gnutls* ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls* jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB                                                                                                                                  

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9 [1.9.2.8] USE="alsa cups%* dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" 50,056 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.2  USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gnutls* jack jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl png ssl threads truetype xcomposite xinerama xml (-capi) -custom-cflags (-esd) -fontconfig (-gphoto2) -gsm (-hal) -nas -openal -pulseaudio -samba (-scanner) -test -win64" 0 kB                                                                         

[ebuild     U ] www-client/firefox-3.6.9 [3.6.8] USE="alsa cups%* dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 7 kB 
```

mit global gesetztem USE flag. Ich mach mir nur Sorgen um wpa_supplicant, da ich es brauche wie die Luft zum Atmen. Ansonsten muß der Rechner an die Herz-Lungen Maschine (bzw. Neztwerkkabel)

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> mit global gesetztem USE flag. Ich mach mir nur Sorgen um wpa_supplicant, da ich es brauche wie die Luft zum Atmen. Ansonsten muß der Rechner an die Herz-Lungen Maschine (bzw. Neztwerkkabel)

 

Wenn du dir sorgen wegen wpa_supplicant machst, dann deaktiviere doch gnutls nur für wpa_supplicant  :Wink: 

----------

## astaecker

Wenn bei wpa_supplicant sowohl ssl (also openssl) als auch gnutls aktiviert sind, wird nur openssl genutzt. Also kein Unterschied zu vorher.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, ich werde es einfach für wpa_supplicant deaktivieren, das erscheint mir die beste Lösung.

----------

